# Hello, Im new. :)



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello there,

My names abbey, im new on here so thought best i start off with a little introduction.
Im married to my wonderful husband, been together since 2006, married in 2010 and TTC #1 since 2009.
Im 23 years old end of October (when our referal for ivf gets sent!) and hubby is 26 also end of October. 

Our fertility issues is male factor, with a low sperm count of 10 million to 17 million per mil, with low morph.
Consultant has said ivf our best shot.

Been a rollercoaster ride, we both made having children our number one goal after saving and buying a family home, so all came as a big shock back in Jan. Had to wait 9 months to be refered as my age.

I appear to be ok, had Hycosy and blood tests, screening etc, just hubby. 

Looking to make some friends really. (bless my lonely heart add) hehe.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi there, 

I'm in the exact same boat as you, accept I'm 25 this year. My husband sperm count is also on the low side and the motility isn't great either. I've been taking cloimd for the past 5 months but had no joy so far. Due to go to St Marys on my next cycle to get the ball rolling with IVF. 

Having a family is massive to us too and it's slowly taken over our life's. Since getting the referral to St Marys I've felt a little better, knowing help is on it's way but there is so much to take in! I have been quite stressed and upset over it all but I'm trying to do my best to stay calm and relaxed because stress will just make things worse for my body and i want to be in the best shape possible. 

Trying to keep it fun and upbeat can be the biggest battle, I'm sure your aware! sometimes i feel like screaming at him saying 'just jump on now, quick!' It's not come to that yet though  I think he feels a lot of the pressure too because we know the problem is on his side, i really feel for him. Like you said its a rollercoaster! 

I find this site really helpful though, if theres anything i can help with just ask  

Good luck with everything, i hope we both get the results we want soon xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey, Thank you for replying to my lonely hearts add lmao.

I cant imagine how the guys must be feeling, My husband was brooding before i was, i wanted a home and marriage first, an then it was time to shine... and got told having a baby naturally was literally impossible. As a person he has changed, he was so down and had low self esteem for a good 7 months. But i gotta try my bets to be supportive and put my broodyness to one side and just get on with everyday things.

Im hoping our odds are good with ivf. However, its still only 30%, being fab... but am i the only person who sometimes see's this as 70% not going to work? Half empty/half full diliemma i guess! If only i was more positive ALL THE TIME! lol. I guess also, you just dont want to get your hopes up too high, like yourself, trying for 6 months seems to put couples under strain, so trying for 2 years is hard... but im adapting. Thank you for replying again, and feel free to chat to me anytime. 

We have some finaly blood tests to do on thursday, then getting refered to a clinic 20th oct. Just gotta choose which one. We get 3 nhs cycles currently. how about you? xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Abbey!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I know what you mean, I am the negative one and DH is the positive one, or perhaps he is just saying that to make me feel better! We had not only the 70% against us, but it was more because of my age and weight, but IVF worked first time for us (after 5 failed IUI´s). I asked my clinic what I could do to improve my chances, they said to just think positively.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Preparing for treatment/pregnancy (incorporating sub boards of complimentary, holistic & spiritual approaches and supplements & fertility friendly foods) ~ CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: CLICK HERE

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you sue


----------



## dylan85 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi ladies
im 26 and have to wait till im 30 to get my free go of ivf  just wondering where abouts in england you live if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

hey hun, im in colchester, essex. IVF age is 23 - 39 i believe.


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi AbbeyElizabeth
I am also new on here, its such a great fountain of information, there is so much of it.
I am also 23 and wanting to start a family, i came on here to speak to people in the same position.
Welcome


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

hey darlbag,

I turn 23 in 3 weeks when we get refered to our clinic! Just want to get it started, but very nervous also.
Where abouts are you in the TTC journey? x


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

We are at the very beginning! We got a letter a couple of weeks so im about 6 months we will have our first appointment, so long to wait it feels but its not really I suppose. What about you?


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

hey, I'm in Manchester. I've been told i will get 2 free attempts at IVF. I can't believe it differs so much throughout the country! It doesn't seem fair. 

And Abbey your right 30% success rate is bleak in my eyes too...but what choice do we have but to make the most of it? We are young, fit and healthy and there is no reason why it shouldn't work. That's the only way to think, don't give up hope. 

I'm going for bloods and a scan on Monday, my DH also has bloods and a SA. From those results they make an appointment for you to see a consultant. Apparently there isn't much of a waiting list, my doctor seems to think we should be getting treatment before Christmas! Excited and very nervous all at the same time. It's nice to know that we are all pretty much at the same level, just think, this time next year we could all have baby's! ) xx


----------



## Bella4 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi all, hope you don't mind me butting in. I'm 25 and have just been referred to QE and waiting for our first consultation. I too can't stop looking at the negative it drives me mad. We get 2 free cycles here between 24-39 I should be positive in thinking at least we get 2 attempts but other areas get 3. 
Fingers crossed all start tx soon


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

on the other hand Bella, some people don´t get any free cycles!  I would see 2 free cycles as a plus!  

Sue


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

HELLO LADIES!

WONDERFUL to log on and see so many comments, butt in all you like, this is what ive come on for! 

We had our final lot of blood tests for consultant at hospital now, all done there... after literally 9 months. Now to wait 3 weeks for our clinic referal... which will be colchester bourne hall.

To think it might be started or over for christmas is very good thinking, for me personally, im glad ivf falls in winter, as in the summer i am so physically busy, winter is my resting period, so hopfully more rest = more relaxed!

I have heard a few tails, mostly negitive in my experiance from ladies also aged 22-25 ages, the pattern i seem to see is the more tearful, stressed and impatient they are... the less they respond to thier medication and the more hell they go through. Where as a couple of really positive ladies i have spoken to, seem much more accepting, laid back, and more prepared for it to go either way. I think this positive attitude does link to a more successful treatment and better situation all round, including in thier relationship with thier partners.

One lady said you have to attend a seminar first, which can take 3 months?? An to not expect treatment until Jan. (after being refered in oct) but again, im not going to listen to tails of others, an just see what happens with us. As I too have heard waiting periods are not too bad, the longest wait is over for us now ladies... the TTC naturally, the tests, the waiting for a consultant appt.. the referal... once you get to your clinic.. its all systems go!!  

Positive thinking, relaxation and supporting your other half is vital to get through this, but just think how wonderful it will be in the end. 

FAB to be talking to ladies in my age group. PLEASE keep in touch, as we all seem to be roughly at the same stage xxx

So,


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

You must be really excited  

I know im in for a long journey being at the very beginning of our journey just now but I am glad the ball is rolling, Im going to see a psychic tomorrow so I am hoping they pick up on the situation, as cheesy as that may sound!
Will keep in touch, its great there is a website like this for so many people to get advice and see how the processes work etc.. Take Care x


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey Darlbag, I went to see a psychic and the first thing he said was 'who's mentioned IVF?' i was amazed! He then went on to tell me that as soon as i walked into the from, he could see me breastfeeding, he See's me having two children but only through IVF. He said it will work first time but i must relax and not lift a finger for the first four months (my DH thinks i made that last bit up! ha ha) Totally put my mind at ease, as crazy as that might sound to some, it really brought me comfort. I hope they have some good things in store for you too! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!

We have actually got a Psychic/Clairvoyance, Astrology and Spirtualism section - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=447.0 which you may be interested in.

Sue


----------



## keeping hope (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi All 

I hope you dont mind me butting in either    im all new too and i find i loose track of time reading lots if information and peoples stories which are all good and helpful.

Like a lot of you im 28 years old been trying for over 2 years and its been a long road. Me and hubby are all fine with no problems but we've had no luck  so were going to the ARGC clinc as we had no luck with NHS and i couldnt wait until i was 30!


----------



## keeping hope (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry pressed sent and i hadn't finished   

I'm taking clomid and going for IUI so I'm on my 2 week count down so fingers crossed things will happen.

If i can help with any information then please ask,its nice to chat to new people 

Hope to here from anyone soon

xxx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey.. Well ive been to the psychic, used tarot cards.
Most of the message was spot on though not much said on baby subject except for that there is a child coming and I will have a child.. Feeling bit dubious to this as she never picked up on the circumstances. I had cards read last year and she picked ul gynae appts and fertility appts. 
I will need to just wait and see, really doesnt help that I am so impatient.
Thanks for that link I will definetly be having a look as I am quite into spiritualism and the likes
Take care x


----------



## Bella4 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Darlbag

I got my cards read a few weeks ago, and like you she said there was a baby that had been longed for and felt as though it had been a long road getting there. On one hand hopefully we'll get there but unfortunately we have no idea how long this long road will be. I feel as though it been long enough already and only just started.
Its funny the things we turn to in time of uncertainty.

Fingers crossed for all x


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

im not too sure on the whole spritual thing... I had a reading from a recommended lady, who said i will be pregnant once, an have twins, boy n a girl. An that it wont come to IVF... 
Well times ticking mr salk, ivf starts within a couple months so if thats true get a move on lol xxx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey ladies
It is funny the things you turn to in times of need, I always seem to think the answer will come from the other side so to speak. Ah if only we could have a sneak peek into the future but where is the point in that I suppose! 
Hope your all well, xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Im well today hun, yes it is. I guess it just gives us some extra strength to keep going, to know it will be worth it in the end.

Do you know chance of twins is higher in ivf/icsi.... so me n dh are saving (in the hope to be buying baby things oneday) but may save alittle harder, just incase lol 

A real confidence booster on here, is the icsi success stories i went through. Quiet a few people have fallen in one go, or two. Quite a few with twins! After reading the positive stories, im feeling really excited!!
Dare i allow myself to get over excited lol. eek. xxxxx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Thats right that twins are higher chance in IVF/ICSI, double joy, that would be nice!
I am not saving yet as I know its so far away and I am hoping NHS will fund it.. I work full time and so does DH but our wages definetly dont stretch to the thousands you pay privately, maybe I should start saving on second thoughts...
And I think you should allow yourself to be excited after all positive thinking goes a long way.
Especially if your treatment starts real soon there is alot to be excited about!! Yaaaayy.
Its so cold today... bit random but I think Winter is definetly on its way.. xx


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm allowing myself to get excited this time. I figured it better for me to be happy and positive than be anxious and pessimistic. I'm more likely to get stress about it if i don't keep positive. Your right darlbag, positive thinking dose go a long way! it's such a big journey and a massive change to your life, knowing that you could be pregnant by Christmas or even in the new year  eeek! If the worst did happen, it's gonna hurt like hell anyway  

I haven't even thought about saving yet (maybe i should!) but my cousin did ask me today if i wanted her to keep her baby bits for me. I can't explain how excited i got! I think knowing that its imminent (all going well) Makes it even more exciting because your not playing the waiting game every single month. 

Be happy!  xx


----------



## Bella4 (Jul 29, 2011)

I too allow myself to get excited at the thought that everything could start soon, keeping positive  
My Mam has always been obsessed with the fact that we will have twins and now she found found out about ICSI she's even more determined that it'll happen. In one way I would love it, cos it would be different, but I'm not sure how I'll cope but if it happens I'm sure I'll learn  
DH has been saving for his children since he was 18 (he has always wanted children and is amazing with our friends children) so saving for us shouldn't be a problem, although he didn't account for having to pay for ICSI.

Hope you are all keeping sane x


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Exciting stuff Maxine  
I am just trying not to think about it at all, I am at the very beginning of the journey, we are waiting 6 months just for our referral appointment   I am just going to clue myself up on everything and take it as it comes (try)
Are you starting treatment before the year is out then? We are all roughly same age so will be good to know everyones progress etc.
I have actually just paid £5.60 on Ebay for a reading, its meant to tell you how many children you will have and the gender and dates... I need to stop trying to get the answer through psychics and the such and take it as it comes, easier said then done though 

Bella, 
When do you start treatment? 
Twins would be a handful but so great... xx


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea, fingers crossed it should be just before Christmas. My consultant at my local hospital said the waiting list is only a mater of weeks at the moment for St Mary's he estimated that we should see results around Christmas  but you never know do you, things could get mixed up before then and we have to wait a little longer. I don't really mind, knowing that the ball is in motion is enough for me at the moment! 

i really wouldn't waste anymore money on readings, if its going to happen it will happen. Although, i can't tell you how much better i felt after i went to see a psychic and he told me the IVF would work and i would have two. I can't believe it really, so many people have told me it will all be ok but its never really sunk in and i haven't really had any faith in them. It's like someone just flipped just switched in my brain! 

Bella I'm obsessed with the fact we could have twins   So is everyone else haha and knowing my luck we will! i'd love it if we did, i know it would be hard work and a bit of a squeeze in my little two up two down but I'd love it. We shall see i guess, I'm looking forward to seeing how we all get on! Fingers and toes all crossed xx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes i am excited to hear about all of your experiences as i am miles behind you all so will be nice to gain some knowledge and stuff from you all  
And i really should stay away from psychics but as you said once you get something accurate or that could be possible it is like a light switch an gives you a glimmer of hope and excitement..
xx


----------



## Bella4 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah twins would be a squeeze in my house too but well worth it. A lady I work with has two 6 years twins and they are adorable, but any would be a plus.  

We have been told treatment should be started within 15 weeks so we too are hopeful that something will happen before Christmas but that's us being a bit on the positive side but you never know  

Darlbag it may feel as though your miles away and although time goes slowly while your waiting, thinking back it doesn't seem as bad. You will get there, just keep up the positivity.

xx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Bella, i will remain positive, I knew when I got with DH that this route would have to be taken im just glad we decided to get the ball rolling now lol xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Evening ladies!

Darlbag: Yes it is getting cooler now! I have my all in one pj suit on haha, £10 from primark! Tis keeping me warm. We also waited about 6 months just to see a consultant at our hospital, we then had to have loads of tests which took another 3 months, bloody long process really its stupid. But hang in there! We did a planner, an planed something great each month to help time go quicker! xxxx

Maxine: We seem to be at the same stage? We are getting refered for our actual clinic in 2 weeks time, then it takes about 2 weeks to get in to see them to learn about ivf/start meds etc i guess. But the way weve been made to wait so far, i wouldnt be surpised if there is another month hold up somewhere along the line. Being positive i agree is a big factor, im hoping to keep our hopes up always.
We would personally LOVE twins, i have identical twin nieces (naturally concieved) and are wonderful, so i guess we are used to babysitting twins, although having your own, completely diff!! Morning sickness is twice as bad i hear lol... xxx

Bella: Are you having to pay for your icsi?? And as above ^^^ we would also love twins! But any, boy or girl, or twins, or triplets.. whatever we are happy! As along as they are healthy! We are going to colchester borne hall, as its the closest to us. 

All Ladies: I look forward to keeping each other updated on our first clinic dates!!!!! 
have a lovely evening xxxxxx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Abbey 
A planner is a fab idea I will definetly bear that in mind!
Wish I had an all in one, will need to check primark lol
Xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha, they are brill!! Dont wear it to bed though as its abit hot lol.

Yeah take each month at a time, but break it into 4 weekends. Make sure your busy doing somthing, write peoples birthdays, things like that. Amazing how quick you tick it all off. Our was in Jan... now in oct!

To all with male factor fertility issues, I am ovulating currently, and feel really sad about it. Do you ladies feel this way each time you ovulate? knowing no matter how much you try, your period always comes... makes sex during ovulation feel like a waste of time, resulted in a couple of tears (first time since jan) instead of any kind of arousal. 

My best friend has started trying with her hubby.. wont be long, 3 months i reckon. Happy for them, but feel sad for us.. not fair hey. xxx


----------



## Bella4 (Jul 29, 2011)

i know that feeling :-( something cant help thinking its all a waste of time, but we just go with the flow all month so doesn't feel as though im concentrating on wk. We never get anytime off 2gether unless its a wk holiday so can really plan to do much each month but try to spend together that doesn't revolve round babies each month just to keep occupied. Abbey i've got one of those all in ones n they r great for this time of yr.      i've got 2 friends at work that hav made no secret of trying so now just waiting on the announcements :-( but really hope they dont hav the long wait we've had. Hope you dont have to wait too long for first appointment


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Its two weeks tomora till our referal gets sent and my 23rd birthday! If our critea was any older we would pay privately, heard some ladies have to wait until they are 30?! makes no sense to me as the younger you are the better the success rates, less cycles needed.. surely more cost effective?

Anyways, yes 2 weeks to go, i hope we get an appt within 2/3 weeks after that... cos then wed be all underway for Nov, do you ladies reckon they would do ivf treatment in dec? with all the xmas holidays?? Or end up waiting till jan? xxxx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello all  

Hows everyone today? Its done nothing but pour it down all day today, definetly puts you in a cant be arsed mood! 
Abbey i feel like that when I am on my period, it can get quite upsetting, I always put it down to hormones though. And so many of my friends have children and are even on to their 2nd and 3rds! I knew the situation I would be in when I got with my DH so I cant really feel sad and what not but as i said the ball is rolling now and I am happy with that. What are you doing for your birthday Abbey? Its mine soon also so I am looking forward to that!
It seems everyone has an all in one! I am so getting one, will be ideal for festivals aswell as Winter!
And Abbey i am sure they still do IVF in December, maybe you should ask though if your going to worry about it? xx


----------



## Maxine_86 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Abbey, I was wondering the same thing. I suppose they'll do their best to fit around the Christmas holidays. It actually falls at a weekend this year, so weather they open on the Monday and Tuesday after? I'm sure they will tell us!

The baby boom season seems to have lasted all year for my friends  Everywhere i look, someone else is pregnant. A few moths ago i found it really hard to bare and with the added doom and gloom of getting your period AND clomid moodswings. It's been a rough road  . I have to stop myself from thinking about it now. 

My DH handed his sample in this morning to St Marys. I'm really nervous about the results, I'm hoping they would have improved because he has been taking all the right vitamins and eating better. 

I know i shouldn't have but I've just given up on my 6th and last cycle of clomid, I just know it isn't going to work. Obviously I'll still do my bit when I'm ovulating but i have completely lost faith in it. 

It'll be an anxious 3 week wait for these test results, I'm just praying everythings OK. 

Darlbag...........the can't be arsed mood must be infectious! I just want to go home, put my PJ's on and slob out he he 

xxx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Maxine hope you feel better soon. Xxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey ladies,

How you getting on?? Our referal was sent like nearly 2 weeks late lol ah well its sent now, yesterday xxx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi abbey
Thats good that its sent off now, whats the next step? 
Ive still not heard anything but I wont until next year..
Just trying to finish off xmas etc. Cant believe its that time already!
Xx


----------



## Leesa_h (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi there, I totally agree, 

I am 25 and have been trying for a baby for 6 years..... I have not been diagnosed with any problems with myself or my partner just mystery as to why i cannot conceive.

I have just completed by first IVF cycle but i have come on my period so im guessing it has failed just waiting for the Hospital to contact me to confirm what to do next. Quite an emotional Day today as i just cant beleive why its not happening. 

I hope to speak to you soon, Good Luck with ur next treatment x


----------



## Bella4 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Abbey, good new that you referral finally got sent off, my last appointment was 28th Sept and was told the letter would be sent that week but we didn't received our copy of the letter until 17th Oct, so over two weeks later, we are now still waiting on our first appointment date at the fertility clinic and it seems to be taking forever, finger crossed we both get a date soon.

Hi Darlbag, i'm just about sorted for xmas this yr thought i'd get it out the way early in case things started but looks like it'll be well into the new year before anything starts. Just gonna try and have a nice quiet xmas this yr.

Hi Leesa_h sorry to hear about your tx,   Good luck for whatever you choose to do next.


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey ladies, bela we seem at the same stage exactly lol, darlbag we just waiting for our appt to come through from the clinic to go in and see the nurse and consultant then get fitted in for a cycle... so nervous but excited. Leesa so sorry to hear of your period arriving... but see what the clinic says, how many cycles you get where you are? xxx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Leesa, try and remain positive though.
Bella i wish i had done that, it seems to be one thing after another just now on top of xmas. I will get there though, as always!
Abbey thats exciting! Does anyone know when in the process you find out if you are eligible for NHS funding? xxx


----------



## Jayneburton (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I am 30 and live in Essex and under Barts Hospital.  We will be receiving 3 free goes at IVF but will be undergoing IUI first.  We have both had tests which are not showing anything, however my cycle is between day 30-35 with ovulation around day 18.  

We have our first consultation for IUI on the 24th November and will start the IUI in January (fingers crossed).  I am not getting my hopes up for the IUI as the success rates are very low, but still worth a try.

Sending baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Kat2011 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey everyone. 
I am in much the same boat as most of you. My DH has low sperm count and low motility. We are a starting our first cycle of ISCI in 14 days time. Yes I am counting the days  . We are excited and scared. I know what you mean about how the guys feel. It's hard to know as they don't open up. If I'm upset or having a bad day I have a cry but men don't. I know it's affecting him as when we recently got the news that my sister was expecting he completely broke down and said it was all his fault that we were parents yet. I know it's hard but when i'm thinking positively I am so much happier so I always try my best to see the positives. One being me and my DH have never been closer. Sending you all these                to geth us through. 
Kat x


----------



## Bella4 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Kat2011 I wish I was close enough to start counting the days lol  
I think it is harder for the DH's that they let on but I know how you feel when you say that you've never been closer.
Hope the next 14 days go quick enough for you.


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Jayne, I think IUI is what i will be getting so please keep us updated, I have read that there are not good successful rates but there are also loads of success stories, all you can do is think positive! 
Kat, good luck for your ICSI treatment, stay positive, they say it helps.   xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Kat: big hugs to you and your hubby, it is a really tough journey but keep supporting each other and reasuring its not anyones fault or nothing anyone has done, its just how it is for some people, us included.

darlbag: We found out we would get nhs funding when meeting the consultant at the hospital (not the clinic) she weighed me, asked about children, ages, etc etc. I had to wait till i turned 23, otherwise wouldnt get funding.

Bella: any news on an appt yet? xxx ive heard nothing yet. xxx


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

hey all, 
I'm new here  I'm  about the same age with everyone, i live in warwickshire. i have pcos and hubby is fine, hope everyones appointments are going good, we have been ttc for 4 years but not much luck (2 mc at 5-6 weeks)    my GP send a referral to hospital within a few weeks - a month we got an appointment, and i am now on metorformin, now so fingers crossed yous don't have to wait long, 

good luck to everyone 
lauren xx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Abbey.. So I will probably find out at that referral then? I do hope so!
Is there a weight that you should be for treatment then? Its all exciting isnt it although can tell its going to be a rollercoaster..

Lauren, welcome! 
Fingers crossed for you. I think we are all the same age its good to speak to other people the same age group.xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Darlbag: Weight i believe in our area is between BMI of over 19, but under 30. So not too skinny and not too fat lol. I was BMI of 28 when we got refered (which literally was just a size 16) when i did my own research i saw how strict they were, so i got it down to a BMI of 26.5 (now im a size 12) I believe perfect BMI  is about 23/25, so im classed as still being abit overweight, but no where near obese.

Lauren: Welcome!! 

Ladies:  I was just wondering about trying naturally, this month was the first month in a long time we started "trying" again, an it was all romantic and proper love making, I dont know if you ladies with male factor found that DHs went off baby making sex, because their swimmers "dont work". My hubby was literally so low for about 6 months, but I clocked i was ovulating, and he just went for it, being positive and things. I know in my head chances of natural conception are like 0.01%, but we only need 1 little swimmer right? one strong one *maybe being too hopeful*

xxxxx


----------



## Bella4 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi all

Lauren glad to hear you haven't had to wait too long fingers crossed for you.   

Abbey still haven't heard anything i'm driving DH insane wish I just had a date then something to work towards.

My BMI is currently at 26.5 and the doctor says she would prefer it if I could get down to 24 then ideal but being at 26.5 wouldn't stop my tx just hoping that the fertility clinic agree when I get there. I've tried getting it down but seem to have the willpower and going to the gym hasn't change my weight at all  

I sometimes wish my DH wanted to get up trying naturally but he always looks on the positive side saying it only takes one and you never know, I have no idea when I ovulate as I can go anything between 3 weeks and 10 weeks which doesn't help but hey it always worth trying.

    to everyone


----------



## tinks86 (Nov 6, 2011)

just thought id butt in too lol, im 25 and curently under bourn hall undergoing my first ivf cycle which i started on 3rd nov, after 4 years of trying, we were refered to bourn hall by burt st edmunds hospital and get 3 fresh and 3 frozen attempts at ivf free under the nhs, is anyone else nearing there first ivf cycle?
would love someone to chat to my husband is useless to talk to lol xxx


----------



## Bella4 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi I know how u feel my DH doesn't really talk about things either. I'm hoping to get started ASAP but it looks like it.may be into the new year.
Also to chat if you need to.get stuff off ur chest.
Good luck with tx


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey ladies 

Bella I am the same with dieting and exercise... I have no willpower! Im quite short so any weight I put on shows. I am not too sure what my bmi is but would place it at 26. 
Abbey its good that your still trying because as you said it only takes one and all you can do is try.
Hi tinks.. How exciting! Good luck!! 
I get the feeling my Dh is mainly going through with this more for me as he is older and is giving me the chance to have a family.. We do talk about it though.
I really need to stop smoking aswell.. Does anyone else smoke?xx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey ladies,

Well I still havent heard yet about an appt, they did ring atleast to say they had receieved the referal on tuesday, so maybe next week... I dont reckon it will be until Jan.

I dont smoke full time no, Im one of those annoying ppl that might enjoy 1 smoke say... once or twice a month if out, or having a deep meaningful conversation with a friend, il happily have one light one, then not think about another one for weeks or months. I also can go off them, an the smell makes me feel sick, other times il happily enjoy one lol. I wont be doing this though when we do IVF.

Im feeling a little low this morning, i am going to put it down to buying all my nieces and nephews and little cousins their xmas presents....  xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello ladies

I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site.

As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves.

It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look in the chit chat areas, join in so you can stay in contact or if you are having treatment in the near future then look in the cycle buddies boards 
Chit chat is here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=543.0
and cycle buddies here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side.

Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust   

Sue


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

hi tinks, 

          fingers crossed for you !!    i know my husband is rubbish to talk to half the time lol

darlbag - i used to smoke but gave up a few months ago, thot if im having to go on any med or have treatment im going to have to stop soon enough, for me its the thot of having a child that is keeping me going, its bloody hard sometimes when had a bad day or bored but ive have some chocolate (not that that help much either lol) good luck 

xx


----------

